# High Country quad youth bow



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

has anyone ever tuned one of these? I just got one used yesterday for my son, I need to know how to change the draw length, I see an adjustable setting on the cam, adjusted it, but seems it just made the letoff less, any help would be great.
Thanks,
Michael


----------

